# Fiat Ducato 02 No windows or central locking



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi

Hope somebody can help me asap...

I had a flat battery on my Fiat Ducato 02 Motorhome.

I jump started the battery from another car as mine was flat.

Started after an imense effort, opened up the drivers side window so I could access things.

Next thing I know I cannot close the windoe - or open the other window.

I have also noticed that Central locking is not working...

I have checked the manual for fuse placement and they seem to be individually fused - so tried both for windows and one for Central locking...

No Joy

I have even disconnected the battery for 30 minutes in an effort to reset the ECU..

Still no joy.

Now I have my vehicle with window wide open....

Help please

Steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have you check for voltage at the fuses. Not always easy, try using a small nail or thin wire pushed down into the fuse holder. 

You may have blown a fuse that feeds that circuit of a relay.

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just found this site on the web it may help you.

http://www.clubfiat.ro/forum/index....r-manual-fiat-ducato-ducato-2002-2006-elearn/

Andy


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Many thanx,

I did check every fuse with a meter... 

In the end I gave up and called the RAC

After an hour or so diagnostics with his computer... he sat there scratching his head., but then had a brain wave...

There are slow blow fuses actually on the battery terminal connector, you can barely see them as they are right at the back located in a dark region, One of the 80amp slow blow fuses had gone...

I do hope this helps anyone in the future as it took me all day to resolve.

Thank you 

Steve


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Andy... 

I checked out the links but it seems the files no longer exist, they would have been great for the future

Steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try this link to the people who publish them.

http://autopodaci.com/mainPages/en/index.php

Andy


----------



## Andrewpt1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi there
I’ve just had a Very similar problem on my Autotrail Chieftain 2004 ( which is fiat ducato) 
The answer is most likely failure of the central locking/ electric window relay board , which is located immediately behind the passenger side fuse box .The fuses may not have blown but the relay or pcb are damaged,mine had actually melted through, including the multi plug connector ,resulting in cutting off the plug and resoldering all the wires to new connector! Not a job for faint hearted !
Apparent reason is excessive friction on the window slides causing the motor to draw too much current , proof of pudding being how slow the window is to wind back up 
I’m now trying to diagnose and rectify the friction issue , which probably means taking out window controller and either cleaning ,regreasing or maybe replacement to get the friction levels down 
My main issue was trying to get the info / circuits to self diagnose, had to take to knowledgable auto electrician ,who is not cheap !


----------

